# '04 SLP Hood...



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey '04 owners, what's the story on the SLP *2004 GTO "Ram Air H.O."*  :confused I did a search for the SLP hood in this forum and no hits...









Has anyone purchased and installed one? Their site states "while supplies last and sold As Is"...? Are there fitment/quality issues? $499 Seems pretty reasonable, any feedback?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GM Paint Guy said:


> Hey '04 owners, what's the story on the SLP *2004 GTO "Ram Air H.O."*  :confused I did a search for the SLP hood in this forum and no hits...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never installed any, but, I've seen them in person and the quality of the hood is awesome, they look great!


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

GTODEALER said:


> I've never installed any, but, I've seen them in person and the quality of the hood is awesome, they look great!


Thanks.... your name is "Steve" isn't it? I popped into the parts counter a several weeks ago after I picked up my Cosmos Purple 04 from Sewell in Grapevine. I asked about aftermarket parts and specifically "short shifters". Do you guys have a Local GTO Org that does things like cruises/auto cross/go to TWS or TMR for weekend track days/etc? Are old guys welcome? (lol)

Anyway, thanks for the feedback.
Steve


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GM Paint Guy said:


> Thanks.... your name is "Steve" isn't it? I popped into the parts counter a several weeks ago after I picked up my Cosmos Purple 04 from Sewell in Grapevine. I asked about aftermarket parts and specifically "short shifters". Do you guys have a Local GTO Org that does things like cruises/auto cross/go to TWS or TMR for weekend track days/etc? Are old guys welcome? (lol)
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the feedback.
> Steve


Hehehe, yes my name is Steve as well. We have a little get together the second Saturday of every month here at the dealership at 11 a.m., it's a cordial thing and yes "old" people are welcome. I appologize that I don't remember you, I deal and see a ton of people everyday. Let me know if you need anything, btw, are you ever in the Saginaw area in the mornings? There is a Cosmos Purple 04 that I see on occasion and I can never find out who they are.....


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

GTODEALER said:


> Hehehe, yes my name is Steve as well. We have a little get together the second Saturday of every month here at the dealership at 11 a.m., it's a cordial thing and yes "old" people are welcome. I appologize that I don't remember you, I deal and see a ton of people everyday. Let me know if you need anything, btw, are you ever in the Saginaw area in the mornings? There is a Cosmos Purple 04 that I see on occasion and I can never find out who they are.....


Cool on the Saturday deal... guess I missed this month's (4/8/06?). Nope, not in Saginaw, I'm just up the street from the dealership in NRH. I'll try and catch the next gathering on May 13th.

Any feedback from the showroom floor on how the 07 Yukons are moving (my bread & butter). Later


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

07 Yukons are moving great! I just remembered you, you do the paint quality control at the local plant.:cheers


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Off topic Steve - I sent you a PM on the SAP regarding color - my parts manager tells me I have to get one painted my color - I though the SAP's came in TORRID RED.

Any help would be appreciated - Lou


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Loubo said:


> Off topic Steve - I sent you a PM on the SAP regarding color - my parts manager tells me I have to get one painted my color - I though the SAP's came in TORRID RED.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated - Lou


Just got it, I'll get back with you asap!:cheers


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

GTODEALER said:


> 07 Yukons are moving great! I just remembered you, you do the paint quality control at the local plant.:cheers


That's good to hear... for a company that is on the "brink of Bankrutcy"  we have been working way too many hours getting the GMT900 out. (84-96 a week, my first weekend = more than 1 day, off in 8 months).

Not sure if ya'll have started getting the Yukon XL's yet, we ramped up the built rate X10 last week & this week. I think they look better than the short wheel base.:cool 

Slotted next month's 2nd Saturday off already...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GM Paint Guy said:


> That's good to hear... for a company that is on the "brink of Bankrutcy"  we have been working way too many hours getting the GMT900 out. (84-96 a week, my first weekend = more than 1 day, off in 8 months).
> 
> Not sure if ya'll have started getting the Yukon XL's yet, we ramped up the built rate X10 last week & this week. I think they look better than the short wheel base.:cool
> 
> Slotted next month's 2nd Saturday off already...


Friggin' awesome! Haven't seen the XL's yet, keep me in mind if you guys need any help out in Arlington, I don't mind driving a little further to work....


----------

